# Calvin and Hobbes meets Fight Club!



## SpaceRabbitTimeWolfGo (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry to dump this on you, but my kickstarter campaign for _Rabbit! Rabbit! Rabbit!_ is up in twenty-four hours.
Just take a quick look. I guarantee it's interesting, and I guarantee it's furry.





















SO YOU WONDER WHY I ALWAYS DRESS IN BLACK?
WHY YOU NEVER SEE BRIGHT COLORS ON MY BACK?
AND WHY DOES MY APPEARANCE SEEM TO HAVE A SOMBER TONE
WELL, THERE'S A REASON FOR THE THINGS THAT I HAVE OWNED

_I replaced the link with Johnny Cash lyrics. -Corto
_

Thank you!


----------



## Corto (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm sorry, but advertisement/asking for donations is not allowed. Good luck with your project though, feel free to include to link in your signature.


----------

